# Track loaders...



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm in need of a track loader to clear my property... Have used them a little but it's been a while... Had my eye on a nice little JD450 but took too long and it's gone...

There is this one but it has a few issues...

1969 955H model Catepillar Track Loader
Late model Drott 4 in 1 bucket
Bulldozer has a third valve
Complete rollover protection and tree protection
Turbo, but this is currently broken. Willing to negotiate on price because of this.
Lever steer 
Been used on a farm for the last 30 years
Heavy metal machine. 





































I emailed the guy and I got this response:

"The turbo just needs some repair. Rust has corroded some parts of it so it doesn't suck air in like it's supposed to. It runs just fine, but doesn't have turbo power. The undercarriage is in pretty good shape, about 50%"

Asking price is $7,500 so any of you with experience care to comment? I have 8 1/2 acres to clear, make a dam across my crick and dig out root cellars and basements etc. 

Is the non-working turbo a problem? What would it cost to repair?... Anything else I should ask about it... Of course I'll want to test drive it... I don't have any way to haul it so I'll have to negotiate that as well or hire it out... I know the value of a 4in1 bucket for sure... What about resale after I no longer need it?


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Have never been around tracked loaders NG. I've owned a dozer and trackhoe, as well as operated others. Still I'm speaking form limited experience.

A high dollar item on tracked machinery is the undercarriage. Loaders and dozers especially!If you caan find someone knowledgeable about undercarriages, they would be an excellent person to talk to, or take with you to look at this critter. THat 4 in 1 buckt would be a very useful tool in clearing things! Kinda minimal use in pushing dirt though.

Don't savvy how the turbo is shot and still there and functioning. It should be off if it isn't working, would be my bet. Hate for pieces of it to end up with your pistons?

You might get it and do all your work and still be worth as much as you paid, or any breakdowns could put you in the hole? I've no experience with Deere other than farm tractors. They were all good, but I've heard mixed reports of their dirt moving equipment?


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

You might think about what scrap metal is worth, and see what the cost differance is if it took a big dump on you?

Shucks! Just reread, and your looking ahemt a cat. Used parts are readily available for them. but having the knowledge and skill, as well as tools to work on them, is something to think about as well.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Have someone educate you on how to evaluate the undercarriage, pins, rollers, sprockets, grousers so you can figure the percentage yourself. For light use you may get away with it. If it's low you're buying problems. Caterpillar parts are high although alternatives exist. Take a narrow shovel and clean the dirt out so you can get better pictures of the undercarriage. Folks here might be able to give you a better idea of the condition. There's always a chance the percentage is lower than 50%. That's not good.

Look for a shop that rebuilds turbochargers for a quote. If the case is damaged, it might not be rebuildable. If the intake piping after the filter has holes, you may have other problems.

Old iron can be good, but it can also be a money pit.

If you're really interested figure scrap price less trucking and bump the price a bit. If you get it, run it easy and expect problems. There's a reason it was sold for farm use. That's the end of the road for construction equipment.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend something with 50% undercarriage for u ng. Being new operator. Especially with what u are going to be doing. U are going to be running kinda sideways on tracks digging pond in mud etc... That all wears tracks faster. At 50% is also easier to throw track as well. Then engine stuff onto that. I know I don't follow my own advice but my advice is wait for something else to come down the pipe. U saw how quick that Deere went n that one is still available. Also with out turbo u aren't getting full potential of machine. Ull also look at trucking costs for something that much bigger.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

maverickxxx said:


> I wouldn't recommend something with 50% undercarriage for u ng. Being new operator. Especially with what u are going to be doing. U are going to be running kinda sideways on tracks digging pond in mud etc... That all wears tracks faster. At 50% is also easier to throw track as well. Then engine stuff onto that. I know I don't follow my own advice but my advice is wait for something else to come down the pipe. U saw how quick that Deere went n that one is still available. Also with out turbo u aren't getting full potential of machine. Ull also look at trucking costs for something that much bigger.


Thanks, that the kind of advice I was looking for... How to relate 50% undercarriage to the slope work I need done..


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Since your looking for one, you need to get someone to help if you're unfamiliar with them. All I know is check your pins, bushings, sprockets, idler, and final drive gear oil, as well as your grousers. A loader isn't heavy on the grousers to start with though.

A good hand could prove very valuable in your search.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd loan you mine, but really trucking from NJ to NC would be quite high. But take a look anyway. You might think it's worth it. Besides, it's built real tough--it's a Tonka for crying out loud.










Sorry. I couldn't help myself. Back to your regularly scheduled guy talk.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

With the turbo out you wont have but about 50% or less of available engine power if you have a rebuild shop somewhere close they really arent to costly to rebuild. New from Cat they are around 1500.00.

As far as undercarriage I have to agree with Maverick, Figure on spending some money.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Leslie... geesh! Didn't you read the posts? K, I don't always either. NG wants a 4in1 bucket, not a bull blade!


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

How much work you looking to need done? I am guess a cat skinner gets about the same per hour down there as he does here. We run about $120 an hour around here. If you do the math thats about 60 hours work. Rule of thumb is about 3 hours per acre to clear. I think you would be money ahead to hire it out.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I might consider that but I also will build a dam and reshape the hillside leading down to the crick... Plus root cellars and a coupe of basements... Still might come out cheaper but this way I could work at my own pace and then sell it whenever I'm finally done with it...


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

My oldest brother netted about $3,000 when he scraped his old 955. It was a good tractor for many years.

My younger brother and I own a 931, which is a baby Caterpillar, but I've cleared a lot of land with it. It takes longer, but I'm usually not in a hurry.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

I'm shopping for a wheeled loader backhoe mostly to clear stumps on 80 to 90 acres. My budget is higher than yours but I was figuring to buy something I could use for a couple of years and have a good chance to resell and recoup most of my investment. 

Tracked vehicles definitely have their place but wheeled loaders can do most of the same work. Have you considered going that way?

What are you going to do about getting maintenance service? Tracked vehicles take more maintenance than wheeled, at least according to my research. And my experience with wheeled dirt movers is that I'm going to need professional maintenance every other month or so. I can do some maint, but I'm not really that mechanically inclined. To pay to have the local mobile shop from Cat or JD come out was going to cost me probably $350 min. If I don't use a mobile shop and they have to come out to haul it for me means about $100 each way. I also wanted to be able to use my LBH off farm if necessary, so combined with maint considerations, my budget had to include a trailer that would hold the thing. Trailer and LBH had to not weigh more than about 11 tons so that I could pull it with my F350. That settled my search on a 16K lb machine of about 80 - 100 horses.

Other issues to consider: 

broke down wheeled vehicles are much easier than tracked ones to winch onto a trailer. 

tracked vehicles move a lot faster between job locations. But that might not be worthy of worry for you depending on how far you need to travel.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

An add on our local Craiglist for a 955:

955L CAT TRACTOR

There was an older 931 for sale too. The price was $5K on that one, but it needed some repairs to the undercarriage.

On the advice about using a wheeled loader, I've never seen one used for clearing trees and stumps. Based upon my experience with wheeled skid steers verses tracked versions, there's no comparison on traction and pushing power between the two. Wheeled machines are faster, but they'll spin our pretty quickly when pushing.

Good luck finding a machine that works for you.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

NewGround said:


> I'm in need of a track loader to clear my property...
> 
> I had a Case track loader years ago, and have had a cable backhoe & now have a JD 70 excavator.
> Maybe soils are different where you are, but I can't imagine a loader as my 1st choice for clearing stumps & rocks or digging anything .
> I suppose even a tired 'ex' will be more than you want to spend . Mine w/dozer blade & thumb & pretty functional w/decent undercarriage was $20,000 .


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> An add on our local Craiglist for a 955:
> 
> 955L CAT TRACTOR
> 
> ...


I agree tracks give way more traction than wheels, but as with anything, you have to balance all the considerations. For some needs that will definitely go towards tracks and a dozer blade, but that is really good for pushing things and not a whole lot more. For the OP, it very well may be the better choice, just trying to give him something to think about before it is too late. 

In FLorida's sandy soils, which might not be all that different than some areas of central and eastern NC, wheels are often used. Here's a link to show how a loader hoe was used to clear land in upstate NY

How to Clear Your Land with A Backhoe

For my needs, the versatility and lower weight of a loader hoe for about the same cost as a dozer made my decision for me. I was all set to buy a dozer with a root rake blade but talking to those with more experienced than me changed my direction.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, a good, tight backhoe would do the trick on stumps. We have an old Johne Deere that's OK for burying animals or digging drainage ditches, but it has too much "slop" in the pins to be very effective with stumps.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Ng u rent a d6 or 650 Deere dozer 6 way blade fairly new n I'll come down for a week an get u set. N for a little extra u can have provate water park as well. u won't get a resale value on machine but u won't have to worry about stuff breaking an fixing it


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

A track loader can do quite a job digging stumps and digging basements etc... On our hotel projects I get to see quite a lot of heavy equipment work... My past experience on a little international track loader with the 4 in 1 bucket showed how versatile it can be... 

Down here in NC with pine trees you just push the whole tree down with the loader, this pulls the tap root up with it, scoot around the side and the 4 in 1 picks up the whole tree easy as a dog picking up a biscuit... 

My place is mostly young scrub, there are a few bigger trees most most all is trash wood... As for cutting a new road in the hillside, plus some daylight basements, root cellars etc. and my barn built into the hillside at TL is efficient and the dam is made with all the cut material...

Found a little 1010 JD but 4 cyl gas is likely underpowered... Cheap...










This little international 340 is fairly cheap but the guy says needs brakes and wear on chains with good sprockets and track pads. 4 in 1 in good shape (chains have not been turned yet?)


----------

